# A Litter box related question



## pantalaonie (Feb 5, 2012)

Hello!

I was thinking of implementing a litter box into little Hector's cage (11 weeks old) but I don't know if I should use his usual bedding in it or if there should be a different material of some sort instead\? Any suggestions or advice-particularly on what type of litter to use? I'm hesitant to use any cat litter as I could see the small pebbles getting stuck in his penile sheath and...I don't even know how to begin fixing that.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

Yesterdays news is a great litter. :3
Your hedgehog is also more likely to take to letterbox training if you put it under his wheel.
When they run the poop and pee naturally slides off anyway so it makes things a little easier.


----------



## pantalaonie (Feb 5, 2012)

I have never experienced any ease that sliding off his wheel...should I arrange it so that he has to get into the litter box before the wheel?


----------



## chubbybunny (Feb 24, 2012)

I find the best thing is getting a large aluminum pan (found mine at Len's mill) that will fit the wheel inside of it with some space, for example mine takes up the entire width of my cage and is the length of the base of the wheel, think a rectangular roast pan about an 1" deep and 8.5" x 15". I use non clumping cat litter in it and fabric cage liners for the rest of the cage.


----------

